# International Schools in Alicante area



## sareheadies (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there, I'm having a huge dilemma with what to do about my son going up to the institute next year. Due to the lack of jobs in. Spain, I am contemplating sending him to an international school so that he gets the qualifications that are accepted worldwide. Does anyone have any advice/information/general pointers that could help me with my dilemma? I know of Kings College in Murcia but it is far too expensive. I've heard of Newton College in Elche and the International School of Alicante but don't know anyone that attends. Please help me!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sareheadies said:


> Hi there, I'm having a huge dilemma with what to do about my son going up to the institute next year. Due to the lack of jobs in. Spain, I am contemplating sending him to an international school so that he gets the qualifications that are accepted worldwide. Does anyone have any advice/information/general pointers that could help me with my dilemma? I know of Kings College in Murcia but it is far too expensive. I've heard of Newton College in Elche and the International School of Alicante but don't know anyone that attends. Please help me!!!


This is a good guide and they oversee the quality of British international schools http://www.nabss.org/index.php/en/schools

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sareheadies said:


> Hi there, I'm having a huge dilemma with what to do about my son going up to the institute next year. Due to the lack of jobs in. Spain, I am contemplating sending him to an international school so that he gets the qualifications that are accepted worldwide. Does anyone have any advice/information/general pointers that could help me with my dilemma? I know of Kings College in Murcia but it is far too expensive. I've heard of Newton College in Elche and the International School of Alicante but don't know anyone that attends. Please help me!!!


Spanish qualifications ARE accepted worldwide


----------



## sareheadies (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had a look at that list and found it quite helpful but it was hoping to hear from people who have or have had children at any of the international schools..

I didn't mean for that to sound derogatory about "worldwide" but I've spoken to a few Spanish teens who have said that the certificates are "thought higher of" when done in GCSE format. Because I'm relatively new to this and this is the fist time I've had to consider my sons education, as we've had him in Spanish school since moving over and have never had a problem with it, I'm just a bit concerned as to what to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sareheadies said:


> I have had a look at that list and found it quite helpful but it was hoping to hear from people who have or have had children at any of the international schools..
> 
> I didn't mean for that to sound derogatory about "worldwide" but I've spoken to a few Spanish teens who have said that the certificates are "thought higher of" when done in GCSE format. Because I'm relatively new to this and this is the fist time I've had to consider my sons education, as we've had him in Spanish school since moving over and have never had a problem with it, I'm just a bit concerned as to what to do.



last year my elder daughter was considering moving back to the UK for A levels - at the time, we contacted several 6th form colleges & they all said that each subject she had for graduado was counted as the equivalent of a GCSE - so a 16 year old graduating here has at least 8 GCSEs - & up to 11 in my area because they do Valenciano

Bachillerato is also accepted internationally for university entrance 

tbh I'm surprised the average Spanish teen even knows what a GCSE is - certainly none of my daughter's friends would have even heard of them :confused2:


----------



## sareheadies (Jan 16, 2013)

So, in the end did you put your daughter back to the uk or did she go to a Spanish state school? The teens I asked were attending an international school, which is possibly why they answered in that way, and they wanted to go to a university in Scotland. 

The institute that is in my area is not thought very highly of at all and has a lot of problems, so I'm led to believe. There is another school, which some Spanish friends from our area have put their children, I'm unsure as to how they got them into that school being out with the area (??) but they say that it's a far better school with less problems. 

Decisions, decisions.....I really do not know what to do for the best. This is the rest of his life and I've to make this choice for him!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sareheadies said:


> So, in the end did you put your daughter back to the uk or did she go to a Spanish state school? The teens I asked were attending an international school, which is possibly why they answered in that way, and they wanted to go to a university in Scotland.
> 
> The institute that is in my area is not thought very highly of at all and has a lot of problems, so I'm led to believe. There is another school, which some Spanish friends from our area have put their children, I'm unsure as to how they got them into that school being out with the area (??) but they say that it's a far better school with less problems.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....I really do not know what to do for the best. This is the rest of his life and I've to make this choice for him!


she is doing bachi here - she aims to go to the US for uni if she can, but we know that bachi is accepted in UK unis as well IF she decides to go there

she'll most likely stay here - she plans to be an interpreter & there's a good course at Valencia uni


----------

